# Headlights



## brutledge (Nov 20, 2018)

I just purchased a used Craftsman snowblower.
Model number is C950-52948-0

I does not have a headlight and if possible I would like to install one .
I did find a wire in the area of the electric start button with a two pronged connector. I'm wondering if this connector is installed on all engines and is there in case its a model that does use a headlight.
Is this the case ?
If so what should the voltage output be ?
What is a good light kit to use ?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Try measuring the voltage, AC or DC, and then go from there. If there is a plug, then you can, most likely add a light. Halogen can use either AC or DC, and LED will require DC, either directly from the engine, or converted from AS to DC via a Bridge Rectifier.


----------



## brutledge (Nov 20, 2018)

So I tested and found 11 VAC in the connector. 
Anyone know if this is correct ?
Seems odd to me


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

It's plausible. Most lights on snowblowers are automotive type and therefore designed for 12V. Since you have AC you must use a halogen bulb. 11V instead of 12V will be very slightly less brighter than 12V, don't know if it would be noticeable.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It should have one or two wires coming out from under the flywheel fan shroud. Usually they are located in the area the starter is or would be. The photo is of my Troy and they are actually labeled.

You can count on being able to wire in an 18 watt incandescent light like a tractor flood light or you can get an LED. Some LEDs can be directly hooked up to AC others need to have an external rectifier. That you can build or buy.

I have this style and it needs the rectifier. 




These use AC or DC, the rectifier is built in. https://www.amazon.com/GLW-Waterproof-Daylight-Security-Equivalent/dp/B008XZAPV8

If you're all thumbs or just don't want to DIY a rectifier I have bought these. https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/led-drivers/12v-ac-to-dc-converter-module/1725/4134/

.


----------



## brutledge (Nov 20, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It should have one or two wires coming out from under the flywheel fan shroud. Usually they are located in the area the starter is or would be. The photo is of my Troy and they are actually labeled.
> 
> You can count on being able to wire in an 18 watt incandescent light like a tractor flood light or you can get an LED. Some LEDs can be directly hooked up to AC others need to have an external rectifier. That you can build or buy.
> 
> ...


I did find the wire.
Its two wires with a connector on the end.
Thats where I measured the voltage.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You probably measured at idle. It should be more than that AC but if you put an LED light with a rectifier you'll have plenty of voltage.


----------

